# appel with calvados



## treegje (Nov 23, 2009)

here is a simple dessert

Take an apple and make it hollow,but not through ( i use a Melon Scoop )http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/pt/...eloenschep.htm

fill with brown sugar

place the apples on the grill,pour Calvados in the hole

smoke for +/- 25 minutes in a 165 C / 330 F







simple but delicious


----------



## gnubee (Nov 23, 2009)

I do something like that , is that turbanado sugar sprinkled around the top?

I agree its very good.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

I have also done that with Tuaca - I love anything with cooked apples


----------



## treegje (Nov 23, 2009)

have also been prepared with whiskey and cognac

they are all good

but my preference goes to calvados,because calvados is also made from apples


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the new smoked dessert it sounds pretty yummy.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice treegje.Thanks for sharing....


----------



## rivet (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Calvados is great but hideously expensive around here. Your recipe looks great, and thanks for posting, though.

Hey, you want to do an exchange? I 'd be glad to send you a boatload of sauces, rubs and marinades for some calvados.....(got a good family recipe for rabbit in calvados)

Let me know.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Man that looks great Treegje.  I love grilled fruit, and it would make it even better if you turned it into a mug for some brown sugar and brandy.  Great idea.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Those Look and Sound Great...

You would probably have a problem getting it through Customs as it would be Untaxed Liquor...


----------



## john3198 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just ran across this from another thread. How long do you smoke the apples? Looke grat!


----------



## treegje (Feb 12, 2010)

it depends a bit on the apples ,and smoker temp

smoke for +/- 25 minutes in a 165 C / 330 F

http://geert-staes.be/recepten/desse...lvadosENG.html


----------

